# Which is the best day to visit Dublin Zoo?



## Mrs Vimes (31 Jul 2011)

Hi all,

Planning a summer hols visit to Dublin Zoo with the kids (aged 3-8) and we're trying to decide whether it's better to go at the weekend or mid-week.
Things to consider:
Travel from Cork
Parking at zoo
Crowds v special events (we're frequent visitors to Fota and would love the kids to see the different animals at Dublin Zoo)

Planning to bring a picnic and spend as long a day as we can manage.

Thanks in advance for any advice.

Sybil


----------



## highly (31 Jul 2011)

Hi

The best time to visit the zoo is midweek as early as possible. The zoo closes at 6pm so make sure that you're up from cork early. The food is very very expensive and completely tasteless so pack up well with all the supplies. However, there are loads of little shops to buy ice-creams and water etc in case you don't want to be carrying loads - we always do pack as much as we can into the basket of the buggy.

The sealions are fed at 2.15pm if the children would like that. The zoo is really great now - african plains and lots of little playgrounds and the new petting farm are all great - and make sure you do the elephant trail (as well as the elephant house)

As there are many zoo members (including ourselves) the sunny weather attracts large crowds so it will be less busy on a dull date (as opposed to wet!!) if you can find a reliable forecast.

it's a great day out and don't forget the walks around farmleigh etc and to take advantage of the whole of the phoenix park.

Enjoy


----------



## SparkRite (1 Aug 2011)

highly said:


> Hi
> 
> The food is very very expensive and completely tasteless so pack up well with all the supplies.
> Enjoy



Would agree with most of what HIghly said except the above.

No it is not the cheapest but its not all bad, The restaurant in the "African Plains", while it is fast food is not the worst.

If you take your time around the zoo, it can really be a great experience.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (1 Aug 2011)

Thanks for the advice - we'll bring a picnic and top it up with ice-creams.

Another question - what's the situation with parking - is there plenty or does the carpark fill up early? Where is the carpark and do you have to pay?

Sybil


----------



## highly (1 Aug 2011)

There's plenty of free parking and there's a big car park right beside the zoo as well as parking on the main road. I've never had a problem getting a space.


----------



## Hillsalt (1 Aug 2011)

highly said:


> There's plenty of free parking and there's a big car park right beside the zoo as well as parking on the main road. I've never had a problem getting a space.



Same here. Parking is not a problem.

My kids love Dublin Zoo too.


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Aug 2011)

Be careful about parking in the Park as I recently saw cars being clamped on the main road.


----------



## bullworth (2 Aug 2011)

Thanks for this thread. My little girl is almost 1 years old and I was wondering is it possible for her to have a safe gentle pony ride for her first birthday at the zoo ? I just know she would be absolutely amazed by something like that.


----------



## Shawady (2 Aug 2011)

There is a large car park beside the Zoo, just off the main road in the phoneix park.
I would also recommend getting there early as it is less crowded and easier for the children to see the animals.
If you have a family pass for Fota Island, you can use this for the zoo, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (3 Aug 2011)

Thanks for the info everyone, now all we need is a dry day forecast a few days in advance.....


----------



## pansyflower (4 Aug 2011)

There's a programme on Dublin Zoo on Thurs 4 August at 7.30.
Enjoy.


----------



## fernandowho (16 Aug 2011)

Handy one on a good day and the "on street" parking is busy or backed up a good bit is to park in the carpark just beyond the cricket pavillion just opposite the road down to the zoo, I always park there midweek and usually very quiet 

The petting zoo with the farm animals is brilliant around feeding time if you can find out when that is its well worthwhile with young kids


----------

